# SSBBW dreams



## svenm2112 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi 
I have to be honest here. Ever since I saw this commercial from Walter Hudson ventures in 1990 on Evening Magazine in Boston. I've been having a secret wish and attraction to ssbbw women who are 400lbs. I didn't know who to talk to so I came over here. Everytime I see a woman who's over 400 pounds I go crazy. Is this wrong. Every night I have the same dream or same dreams. Of ssbbws. I know that this is going to sound Strong. But one night I had a dream and it keeps coming every few weeks. I'm in some city. I get invited to a BBW dance. And its all ssbbws. And I meet a very pretty brunette. Shaped like Kelligrl. Is the best way I can describe her. She is wider,bigger in the belly,hips,and breasts. And we hit it off and make love and she gets on top and I like the feeling. And in after glow. I am touching her and I touched her soft belly. I pushed my hand into her belly so I can see how deep I could go.
Is this wrong? Is it my subconscious or my imagination going crazy? And where can I meet a ssbbw. I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties?
Any advice?


----------



## landshark (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds pretty normal to me. You like what you like and you fantasize about it. I'm the same way. Maybe you and I are the only weird ones.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 30, 2015)

svenm2112 said:


> I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties?
> Any advice?



Wouldn't it be nice to meet a beautiful, confident, large woman who doesn't care what society says about her size?

For her, it might be nice to meet a charming, confident, mature man who doesn't care what society says about his age.

It's not as simple as telling someone they've got nothing to be ashamed of when you look at it that way, is it?

Each of us perceives something about ourselves to be undesirable, yet here on these forums (and at this stage of your life), I'm sure you've come to realize that what may by some be considered an unattractive attribute, feature, or quality is, for others, the very thing they seek. 

Be as confident about your age as you would like your dream woman to be about her size. 

You both deserve to be happy with each other, and you both deserve to be happy with yourselves.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 30, 2015)

What Free Thinker said. Plus, remember that women don't suddenly become emaciated at the age of 50. There are plenty of attractive, intelligent BBWidows and BBDivorcees in their fifties and sixties who could charm the pants off you (possibly in more ways than one). I know, because I've met them. :smitten:


----------



## lille (Oct 30, 2015)

While there is nothing wrong about being attracted to and fantasies about SSBBW there is going to be an issue if you're just looking to fulfill that fantasy (unless maybe it's a one night stand). First, you mention that your attraction is a secret, there's no need to go shouting it from the rooftops, but most people aren't going to want to be involved with someone who would keep them a secret or seem ashamed of being with them. Second, while totally fine in fantasy land, in real life you need to be thinking about more than just what she looks like. When all you describe about what you want in a partner is her fat it's likely to make women think that what you're looking for is a fetiah delivery system rather than a real whole person. Do adore my BHM partner's body, yes. Is getting to mosh my face into his belly awesome, yes. But, his fat is not at all one of the most important things about him.


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 2, 2015)

I wonder how long it's been since someone mentioned Kelligrl?! At one point it felt like it was an offense worthy of banning for someone to bring up her name or solicit pictures. I can't believe I've been checking out Dimensions all these years!


----------



## landshark (Nov 2, 2015)

Somebody please explain to this relatively new member who kelligirl is?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 2, 2015)

happily_married said:


> Somebody please explain to this relatively new member who kelligirl is?



Somewhat legendary pre-internet feedee model.

Disappeared quite successfully from public view some time back, never to be seen again. 

Presumably hanging out with the Sasquatch, Amelia Earhart and Eddie Wilson now...


People used to mention her all the time, to the point of it being a board-clogging nuisance. 






(Like Jack Secret, I too am amazed at how long I've been here, seeing once-common references going by unrecognized. I still think of myself as a bit of a 'newbie', but this sure put that misconception down pretty hard!)


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 3, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Somewhat legendary pre-internet feedee model.
> 
> Disappeared quite successfully from public view some time back, never to be seen again.
> 
> ...


im surprised no one has done a meme of her yet.


----------



## landshark (Nov 4, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Somewhat legendary pre-internet feedee model.
> 
> Disappeared quite successfully from public view some time back, never to be seen again.
> 
> ...





gangstadawg said:


> im surprised no one has done a meme of her yet.



I just did a google search. Very pretty woman. Thanks for taking the time to give me the history lesson!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 4, 2015)

gangstadawg said:


> im surprised no one has done a meme of her yet.



You know I couldn't resist 

View attachment Kelligrl.jpg


----------



## melallensink (Nov 1, 2016)

svenm2112 said:


> Hi
> Ever since I saw this commercial from Walter Hudson ventures in 1990 on Evening Magazine in Boston.



What was the commercial like?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2016)

wrestlingguy said:


> You know I couldn't resist



Classic.... What would a Dims thread be without mentioning ......:happy::happy:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 6, 2016)

Good God.... 

View attachment zombie.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 7, 2016)

wrestlingguy said:


> You know I couldn't resist



Thanks for the memories  God, she was AWESOME! Why did everybody hate her so much?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 7, 2016)

I can't speak for others, but my issue with Kelligirl is everyone else's obsession with her. It's freaking unreal, and frankly disturbing to me.


----------



## choudhury (Jan 5, 2017)

This probably warrants a separate thread, but there is IMHO a BIG difference between being an FA in the pre-internet age versus today. Back then it was really hard to find FA-related erotica and the preference was basically invisible. I know that for myself, as a guy now in his mid-40s, it was a long and confusing road to understanding this aspect of myself. Today, hey, you're 13 and horny, you go online, presto, you not only come across huge amounts of porn and erotica, but sites like this one that help you learn about the whole world of FAdom. 

Speaking only for myself again, there was something furtive in the preference too. I was a shy kid, not the type to brashly announce what would be considered a deviant sexual identity. Pathetically, this led to a lot of private, secretive lusting after BBWs I encountered in real life. 

The obsession with Kelligirl (which I'm old enough to remember myself, although she wasn't quite my type) probably reflects that transition to the internet age. We weren't very used to SSBBW models and especially not one who seemed to be happily fulfilling the primordial fantasy of gaining weight. The result was probably a disproportionate reaction.

As for the OP, my God, man, go out and find yourself a SSBBW! They're not all that rare. Get on a dating site and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Reddi! (Sep 29, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me. You like what you like and you fantasize about it. I'm the same way. Maybe you and I are the only weird ones.



Nope, I have erotic dreams about SSBBW too! Nothing weird about that.


----------

